# Odd KSL ad.



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Found this ad while I was looking around in the dog section on KSL.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=22571178&cat=105&lpid=2&search=


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Is it prime yet??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Will they include the Christmas sweater for that firm price? $1,500 that is funny! I only get about half of that for the wild skunks that I house train and sell on KSL.


----------

